# Colnago Master-X Moderna



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's something special we finished yesterday, a Master-X with Record.
I'm really quite happy with how it turned out...just don't tell me to flip the stem!


----------



## re-cyclist (Sep 12, 2008)

As impressive as it is, I'm more impressed with your bicycle-balancing skills. How the heck did you get it to stand up like that?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

WrenchScienceCliff said:


> Here's something special we finished yesterday, a Master-X with Record.
> I'm really quite happy with how it turned out...just don't tell me to flip the stem!


Nice...if it was mine I'd do silver stem, seatpost and put on some traditional 3x wheels, but that's just nitpicking.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

The bike is honest about being modern - an advanced steel tubeset outfitted with carbon cockpit and gruppo, low-spoked wheelset, and a ti-railed Brooks saddle. 
Admittedly not traditionalist, but it is 2010 after all.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

WrenchScienceCliff said:


> The bike is honest about being modern - an advanced steel tubeset outfitted with carbon cockpit and gruppo, low-spoked wheelset, and a ti-railed Brooks saddle.
> Admittedly not traditionalist, but it is 2010 after all.


That's OK...I have a carbon fork on my Master X...it's all good.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

very very nice


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*Very similar*

To mine. Nice bike.

Mine is slightly more retro: brakes, post, hubs and rims.



<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_2962.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/IMG_2962.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>

<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_2961.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/IMG_2961.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_2964.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/IMG_2964.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

I love it. The brakes and bars especially.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

That's superb Alex! Nice and retro, perfect .. just hope all that white stays white for you.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Mine is similar with Chorus 11, Racing Zeros (black spokes) and 3T bar and stem, was thinking of getting a 3T seatpost so it all matched. Very happy with the bike shame about the motor


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tape*

I found the RavX white carbon tape - it seems to resist dirt and grime much better than most white tape.


----------



## ComesAtime (Dec 27, 2009)

Redheaded stepchild.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Alex, what rims are those mate?

That is a smashing bike! Love the delta's too! And are they the alloy Centaur shifters...?


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wheels*

The wheels are custom built from NOS chorus 32h hubs to velocity aerohead rims. The back is OC / offset. Spokes are wheelsmith. Now mated to vittoria 320 tpi tires that ride great.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice, I should have access to the same Chorus hubs. Not sure about the rims...

And the shifters?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Tinea Pedis said:


> Nice, I should have access to the same Chorus hubs. Not sure about the rims...
> 
> And the shifters?


You shouldn't have any problem finding the rims. They are manufactured to this day by Velocity. Velocity makes a bunch of rims, and even colors some of them to match frame colors. When they finally color a tubular rim red, I might buy a set.


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shifters*

The shifters are '06 Chorus as is the rest of the drivetrain. Picked the parts up off eBay.

Funny - I bought the same rims as the OP - Campy Zondas in silver, but didn't think they matched well. The black accents make them look better.

I've also run a modern version of the bike. But can't run the deltas in this setup. 

The Bike already has 1,000 miles on it and I find myself choosing it over the carbon Pinarello in the garage.

<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/?action=view&current=Colnagobuild-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Colnagobuild-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I find myself very partial to the carbon-free component versions of this bike. The Delta brakes are just lovely on that blue frame.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Alex_C said:


> To mine. Nice bike.
> 
> Mine is slightly more retro: brakes, post, hubs and rims.
> 
> ...


That bike is beyond sweet! Except the pedals....


----------

